

"I’ve decided to keep that black tape on my computer camera" - JDGM
http://www.forbes.com/sites/mikemalone/2013/06/14/the-all-seeing-eye/

======
hmsimha
Though it doesn't address concerns of NSA snooping, this[1] article has a lot
of relevant information (and will probably be of a lot more interest to Hacker
News readers as it addresses issues such as when the camera can be on while
the light is off, discusses ethics and dangers of technology, and is more than
just a knee-jerk reaction to the possibility of NSA using our webcams to snoop
on us now)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5354362](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5354362)

------
mikestew
I've often wondered how reliable the red light (indicating that the camera is
on) is. What level of backdooring would be required for <nefarious
organization> to turn on the camera without turning on the light? Chip level,
I assume?

------
officialjunk
any one else been doing this for years too?

